# Some Minor Canon Lens Announcement Clarification



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 26, 2017)

> We’re still trying to figure out what is coming alongside the EF 85mm f/1.4L IS at the end of August 2017. We’ve seen certification for 3 different SKU’s of lenses made in Malaysia, which has given us some pause.
> We’re told by a great source that a “series” of three “high end” lenses is coming in 2017 and they assumed it was the three lenses listed in the certification. Now we’re not so sure if that’s the case strictly because of the manufacturing country. To our knowledge, all “high end” lenses by Canon are made in Japan.
> I guess this is a long way of saying that we’re still confident a series of 3 lenses is coming, they may just not be coming with the EF 85mm f/1.4L IS. The lenses in question from the certification could possibly be 3 different colours for the upcoming Canon EOS M20 (name not...



Continue reading...


----------



## hmatthes (Jul 26, 2017)

The 85/1.4L will be a great portrait lens -- I live with my 85/1.8 and have the best results. -- CPS loaned me a 135/2.0L which is beautiful but just too long for my practice.
The 35/1.4L is my favorite for many events but sometimes too wide. 
But I never bought the 50/1.4 -- I've been waiting for a new version...*Maybe a new "L" 50 is coming?*
Yes, the 28-70/2.8L is my "normal" lens and is used for over ½ the images -- but personally, I prefer primes and the effects of 1.4 over 2.8 -- I rarely use f/4 lenses.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 26, 2017)

_"At the time of writing this, we’re not sure what the “series” is, but there’s a chance we have 4 “high end” lenses coming and 3 lower end lenses which may not differ in specs outside of colour."_

*Seven* lenses, of which four might be special? 

Ha, next thing you'll tell me is that Canon will put 5 year old sensor tech into a $2000 FF DSLR. (Too soon?)

- A


----------



## Khalai (Jul 26, 2017)

hmatthes said:


> But I never bought the 50/1.4 -- I've been waiting for a new version...*Maybe a new "L" 50 is coming?*



Now that would be something. Yet I'm afraid, that's just wishful thinking...


----------



## rjbray01 (Jul 26, 2017)

Given that the Sigma 135mm 1.8 followed on the tails of the Sigma 85mm 1.4, would it be too much to hope that there might be a Canon 135mm 1.8 IS on the way ?


----------



## BXL (Jul 26, 2017)

Three "high end" lenses?


EF 20mm f/2.8 IS USM
EF 28mm f/1.8 IS USM
EF 50mm f/1.4 IS USM

At least thats what I am waiting for...


----------



## Yasko (Jul 26, 2017)

High end would either mean L lenses (i think they would announce L lenses separately) or high end primes without the red Ring.
May be a new 50 f/1.4 and 85 1.8 are on their way... would be great. Each lens could also be a tin less bright but feature IS instead, just like the 35 f/2 IS USM.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm keeping my feet on the ground, but a new non-L 50 would be gold.

- A


----------



## BXL (Jul 26, 2017)

Yasko said:


> High end would either mean L lenses (i think they would announce L lenses separately) or high end primes without the red Ring.
> May be a new 50 f/1.4 and 85 1.8 are on their way... would be great. Each lens could also be a tin less bright but feature IS instead, just like the 35 f/2 IS USM.



Why should Canon introduce a new EF 85mm f1.4L IS USM and a new EF 85mm f1.8 IS USM (non L)? Wouldn't make sense imo.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 26, 2017)

BXL said:


> Three "high end" lenses?
> 
> 
> EF 20mm f/2.8 IS USM
> ...


That "high end" Sounds a little bit strange to me, as there were no dedicated rumors of a series.
I doubt that they will be "L" lenses.
If I could make a wish (not a guess) it could be something like the successors of those:

EF50/1.4
EF85/1.8
EF100/2.0
No clue if aperture could change (hope not so) or if IS will be included (guess not so but hope for) and what AF drive (hoping for ring USM, guessing nano USM)

Another guess could be some prime series for the EF-M system.

We'll see...


----------



## BXL (Jul 26, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> That "high end" Sounds a little bit strange to me, as there were no dedicated rumors of a series.
> I doubt that they will be "L" lenses.


High end doesn't mean L. Think of the EF 24mm f/2.8 IS USM, the EF 28mm f/2.8 IS USM and the EF 35mm f/2 IS USM. They are high quality without being L lenses. 

I agree that the 85mm f/1.8 and the 100mm f/2 would need an update but considering that Canon is rumored to announce the 85mm f/1.4L IS USM, I don't believe that they would release a cheaper 85mm f/1.8 (IS) USM around the same time.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 26, 2017)

BXL said:


> ... but considering that Canon is rumored to announce the 85mm f/1.4L IS USM, I don't believe that they would release a cheaper 85mm f/1.8 (IS) USM around the same time.


Same doubt here! That's why I was calling it a "wish".


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 26, 2017)

BXL said:


> Yasko said:
> 
> 
> > High end would either mean L lenses (i think they would announce L lenses separately) or high end primes without the red Ring.
> ...



+1. I cannot recall a time when an L and non-L of the same FL was released at the same time. Can anyone tell me when that last happened?

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> I'm keeping my feet on the ground, but a new non-L 50 would be gold.



Geez, man...you should tell someone you want a lens like that. Don't keep it a secret!


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 26, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I'm keeping my feet on the ground, but a new non-L 50 would be gold.
> ...



Can't. Too busy preparing memes with the _Scanners_ head explosion for when the big day finally comes.

Unless it has STM. I will post no memes if has STM. I will buy one, unbox it, and smash it with a hammer and share that experience on YouTube.

- A


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 26, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



*subscribed*


----------



## meho1a (Jul 26, 2017)

I still think the lenses in august will be stm lenses or lens, either apsc prime or ff buget zoom. I hope for budget ff ultrawide, something similar to 10-18 is stm. Maybe 16-28 f4-5,6 is stm. It could also be cheaper version of 16-50 f 2.8, something like f2.8-4. This would be also high end.

All 24, 28 and 35 is usm are made in japan. So the ff primes like 20, 28 50 or 85 will not be from malasya. All stm ef-m lenses are made in taiwan so i thik it will not be ef-m.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 26, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Ha, next thing you'll tell me is that Canon will put 5 year old sensor tech into a $2000 FF DSLR. (Too soon?)


I haven't been on here in a while, but I was checking out new posts and about fell out of my chair laughing when I read your post ;D

Perhaps they'll release your mythical 50mm with a DC motor AF...


----------



## Khalai (Jul 26, 2017)

meho1a said:


> I still think the lenses in august will be stm lenses or lens, either apsc prime or ff buget zoom. I hope for budget ff ultrawide, something similar to 10-18 is stm. Maybe 16-28 f4-5,6 is stm. It could also be cheaper version of 16-50 f 2.8, something like f2.8-4. This would be also high end.
> 
> All 24, 28 and 35 is usm are made in japan. So the ff primes like 20, 28 50 or 85 will not be from malasya. All stm ef-m lenses are made in taiwan so i thik it will not be ef-m.



They could produce e.g. 17-35/3.5-5.6 IS STM to compliment their 24-105 IS STM lens as a cheaper UWA zoom for 6D line. There is already 70-300/4-5.6 IS USM II, so that would make a nice budget FF lineup for 6D bodies. Right now, you can either get used 17-40/4L or buy new 16-35/4L IS. Neither of those options are to be considered budget however...


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 26, 2017)

There is no way in hades that so many lenses are long out soon.


----------



## MaxFoto (Jul 26, 2017)

I just want a mark II 50 1.0L, that is all.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 26, 2017)

MaxFoto said:


> I just want a mark II 50 1.0L, that is all.



That lens went with 4000 € IIRC, so I would expect such lens to go over 5000 €. Look at Leica Noctilux 50/0.95 - that lens is absurdly expensive. I'd much prefer 50/1.2L or 50/1.4L with the same performance as 35/1.4L II lens for a reasonable price


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 26, 2017)

Khalai said:


> MaxFoto said:
> 
> 
> > I just want a mark II 50 1.0L, that is all.
> ...



Not to mention the design tradeoffs to pull off a f/1 lens like that. I've seen some testing on that Noctilux, and it's as sharp as cotton balls away from center until f/4 or so.

Canon doesn't need Bugatti exclusive nonsense in the EF portfolio. It needs workhorse tools for everyday photographers. A solid non-L 50 f/1.4 is (IMHO) a gaping hole in the current lineup that should be addressed with high priority.

- A


----------



## transpo1 (Jul 26, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I'm keeping my feet on the ground, but a new non-L 50 would be gold.
> ...



There's no use saying what you want on this forum- Canon doesn't read it :


----------



## SkynetTX (Jul 26, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Unless it has STM. I will post no memes if has STM. I will buy one, unbox it, and smash it with a hammer and share that experience on YouTube.
> ...



Me too! STM is one of the worst ideas of Canon. But a 250mm f/5.6 IS USM Macro would be great.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 26, 2017)

SkynetTX said:


> Me too! STM is one of the worst ideas of Canon. But a 250mm f/5.6 IS USM Macro would be great.



STM was actually a genius idea -- _for beginners and video folks._ Remember, there was a 'nothing' AF motor option in the not too distant past that was slow and squeaky, far worse than STM.

In my book: Ring USM > Nano USM* > Micro USM > STM > [Nothing AF motor] > Manual focus**

* Have never shot, but the feedback has been strong with it
** _For the focusing experience only_ -- MF lenses can be brilliant tools, I'm no hater!

And I believe STM gave Canon new patent cover for its higher volume less expensive lenses, which were being knocked off in China.

So STM wasn't a terrible idea at all. It's just a downgrade for stills-only folks accustomed to USM lenses. Like me. 

- A


----------



## The Supplanter (Jul 26, 2017)

Considering this patent is over 3 years old, I'm really hoping for that 100mm f/2 IS lens. Released in 1991, it is long overdue. Would be a wonderful candid street photography lens.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 26, 2017)

It certainly would make sense to replace the 50mm f/1.4, the 85 f/1.8 and the 100 f/2 - which is exactly why Canon won't do it 


I think we'll see something like

50mm f/1.4L IS USM
85mm f/1.4L IS USM (already known)
135mm f/2L IS USM (maybe they'll do two 135s, a f/2 and a "f/2" STF, but I think a normal lens is more likely)
200mm f/2.8L IS USM (pointless lens for anyone who has the 70-200 I suppose)


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 27, 2017)

Khalai said:


> meho1a said:
> 
> 
> > I still think the lenses in august will be stm lenses or lens, either apsc prime or ff buget zoom. I hope for budget ff ultrawide, something similar to 10-18 is stm. Maybe 16-28 f4-5,6 is stm. It could also be cheaper version of 16-50 f 2.8, something like f2.8-4. This would be also high end.
> ...



Before the 70-300ii came out I was _certain_ it was going to be STM, to be a matched pair to the 24-105STM.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2017)

Unless a price friendly X00-500mm lens shows up, I have what I need, or it already exists. I love primes, but sitting in the dark of a theater trying to quickly change them as I miss opportunities caused me to sell all but a couple primes. While Zooms are not quite as good, missed shots are by far worse. Everyone should have a choioce and get the equipment they need and will use. I'd love to have some of the new primes, but I also know they will sit unused.


----------



## snoke (Jul 27, 2017)

SKUs list missing one?

2271C005AA, 2273C005AA, 2274C005AA, 2275C005AA.

Where 2272C005AA? What happen to him?

Reformat M20 SKU list:
2209C002AA, 2209C012AA, 2209C022AA, 2209C032AA
2210C002AA, 2210C012AA, 2210C022AA, 2210C032AA
2211C002AA, 2211C012AA, 2211C022AA, 2211C032AA

2209, 2210, 2211
C00, C01, C02, C03


----------



## Woody (Jul 27, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> SkynetTX said:
> 
> 
> > Me too! STM is one of the worst ideas of Canon. But a 250mm f/5.6 IS USM Macro would be great.
> ...



For entry level cameras like the SL2 and 77D, AF accuracy with STM lenses (including the 50 f/1.8 STM) is very impressive, far better than USM. Micro USM (like 50 f/1.4) lenses are terrible. 

This does not happen on advance bodies like the 5D III/IV etc.


----------



## In-The-Dark (Jul 27, 2017)

The Supplanter said:


> Considering this patent is over 3 years old, I'm really hoping for that 100mm f/2 IS lens. Released in 1991, it is long overdue.



+1
Add to that a 50mm non-L, and a 135mm L with IS.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 27, 2017)

Woody said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > SkynetTX said:
> ...



The EF 50mm f/1.4 with micro USM hunts for sure, but it's consistently faster (total time to lock) than the STM lenses I've shot with.

Your experience may be due to that ancient 50 being somewhat inconsistent copy to copy w.r.t. AF. Some folks here cannot stand the AF on that lens, others have damaged it by pressing on the protruding inner barrel of the lens, while others still (myself) have been fine with it.

STM lenses are modern / consistent / accurate -- don't get me wrong -- but they simply are a step behind USM speed for stills work, IMHO.

- A


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 27, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



The fragility of microUSM makes it a complete non-starter for me, personally, and STM is fast enough for a lot of my uses. I'd strike mUSM from that list entirely.

And honestly, I don't see Canon using it again.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 27, 2017)

i don't know why you all pi$$ on STM..maybe because of the non-mechanical manual focus?

the STM implementation in the 55-250 is amazingly fast! also in the ef-m lenses.

yes, i've used also 70-200 2.8 IS II from a friend, or a 100L macro, they are faster but not by that much as to say STM is the worst


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 27, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> i don't know why you all pi$$ on STM..maybe because of the non-mechanical manual focus?
> 
> the STM implementation in the 55-250 is amazingly fast! also in the ef-m lenses.
> 
> yes, i've used also 70-200 2.8 IS II from a friend, or a 100L macro, they are faster but not by that much as to say STM is the worst



I have a 100L. "Fast" is not the word I'd use to describe its AF.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 27, 2017)

quote author=CRguy]
Some Minor Canon Lens Announcement Clarification
[/quote]

Reading this more carefully, I wonder if it means a minor clarification about a lens announcement…or a clarification about a minor lens announcement. Three colors of an EF-M lens sounds like the latter.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 27, 2017)

snoke said:


> SKUs list missing one?
> 
> 2271C005AA, 2273C005AA, 2274C005AA, 2275C005AA.
> 
> ...



it could be regional.

at times numbers are skipped .. happened in the past.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 27, 2017)

Here is what would make sense for Canon with existing, known coming and possible

EF24mm f1.4L II USM - Existing
EF35mm f1.4L II USM - Existing
EF50mm f1.4L USM - Possible (existing EF50mm f1.4 USM) 
EF85mm f1.4L USM - known coming 
EF100mm f1.4L USM - Possible as Nikon have the 105mm f1.4

This would give Canon five high performance lenses with consistent maximum f stops which cover a broad spectrum of commonly used fixed focal lengths (converted for video are all T1.3)


----------



## Fleetie (Jul 28, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> [5 f/1.4 lenses]
> 
> (converted for video are all T1.3)


What?


----------



## Khalai (Jul 28, 2017)

Fleetie said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > [5 f/1.4 lenses]
> ...



I think he meant T 1.5 or 1.6. I've yet to seen lens with higher T-stop than f-stop. Maybe some quantum mechanics lens, which is able to bend the law of optics?


----------



## JMZawodny (Jul 28, 2017)

Personally, I'd like one of these new lenses to be the 600 f/4 DO. I wonder why no one here has suggested one or more of the new lenses could be updates to the tilt-shift line? They would seem to fit the rumor fairly well.


----------



## neonlight (Jul 28, 2017)

Well, the high end lenses in development might be the 500 DO, 600DO and 800DO.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 29, 2017)

Is it a good time to put the Sigma 85 Art on eBay?


----------



## Jopa (Jul 29, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> The fragility of microUSM makes it a complete non-starter for me, personally, and STM is fast enough for a lot of my uses. I'd strike mUSM from that list entirely.



You probably meant Nano USM? What makes you think it's fragile?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2017)

Jopa said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > The fragility of microUSM makes it a complete non-starter for me, personally, and STM is fast enough for a lot of my uses. I'd strike mUSM from that list entirely.
> ...



He probably meant what he said. Micro USM is what's used in the 50/1.4, which is notorious for AF failures.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 29, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > LonelyBoy said:
> ...



Thank you. I had no idea it exists


----------



## Khalai (Jul 29, 2017)

Jopa said:


> He probably meant what he said. Micro USM is what's used in the 50/1.4, which is notorious for AF failures.



Thank you. I had no idea it exists 
[/quote]

AFAIK only two lenses with microUSM exist. 50/1.4 and 70-300 IS (first one). The latter didn't even have FTM...


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 29, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > LonelyBoy said:
> ...



Indeed. And ahsanford's post, which I was replying to, listed both microUSM and nanoUSM, separately. My only quibble with nUSM is the price for the 18-135 compared to STM. For the use I'd have (do have), the upgrade isn't worth the price.


----------



## The Fat Fish (Jul 29, 2017)

I think three missing lenses are a 20mm IS, 50mm F1.4 IS and 85mm F1.8 IS along the lines of the fantastic 35mm F2 IS USM, 24mm F2.8 IS USM and 28mm F2.8 IS USM. The 85mm and 50mm would be obviously requested lenses.


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 29, 2017)

Jopa said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > > You probably meant Nano USM? What makes you think it's fragile?
> ...



It was never a Canon marketing term like Nano USM, it just means USM implemented by means of a micromotor similar to that used by many cheap non-USM, pre-STM lenses and unlike the much more common ring motor based USM.


----------



## camerone (Jul 30, 2017)

The Fat Fish said:


> I think three missing lenses are a 20mm IS, 50mm F1.4 IS and 85mm F1.8 IS along the lines of the fantastic 35mm F2 IS USM, 24mm F2.8 IS USM and 28mm F2.8 IS USM. The 85mm and 50mm would be obviously requested lenses.



I'd love for the 20mm to perhaps be a f/2 or f/1.8 lens (a la Nikon 20mm f/1.8 ) but I wouldn't hold my breath, looking at the 24/28mm f/2.8...


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 31, 2017)

Obviously they're EF-M lenses (to coincide with the M20 launch) so don't be too excited. My money is on different color versions of existing lenses.


----------



## JennyGW (Jul 31, 2017)

A 135mm F2 (or faster) L IS, please.

I love the 135 f2 and IS would make it even more usable!

No one is listening from Canon, but that's what I'd like 

(Or a FF with 4k! :/ ? Sorry, dreaming.)


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 31, 2017)

Not to really throw one out there unfounded... but I was shooting some bugs over the weekend, and it occurred that we just saw an "M" and and "S" macro with integral macro light, it gave me pause to wonder if there's potential for a new 100 macro with integral light for EF mount. 


Way out of left field, I know. Sorry.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 31, 2017)

JennyGW said:


> A 135mm F2 (or faster) L IS, please.
> 
> I love the 135 f2 and IS would make it even more usable!
> 
> No one is listening from Canon, but that's what I'd like



Sigma wasn't listening either


----------



## JMZawodny (Aug 5, 2017)

JMZawodny said:


> Personally, I'd like one of these new lenses to be the 600 f/4 DO. I wonder why no one here has suggested one or more of the new lenses could be updates to the tilt-shift line? They would seem to fit the rumor fairly well.



Apparently I nailed this one 8).


----------

